# Seeking guitarist for touring project



## grahamjanz (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm still working on tabbing out the songs in powertab. 

download the demo here...

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=6WSXOAOV

It's progressive thrash/death metal to technical death metal with a bit of classic metal thrown in. 

I live in Brandon, Manitoba. So it's really up to you if you think it's worth it. I can't support you while you're here.

email me [email protected] my name is graham. preferable no drug users or heavy drinkers, but if you can control yourself it's fine. i don't do either. 

thank you!


----------



## darkjune (Mar 27, 2008)

*wish I could help*

wish I could help,I dont drink or do drugs I just love to play and it sounds like the kinda thing I have been looking for.However I live way to far from you.sorry.
dont stop looking, you will find someone.

good luck

dj


----------

